#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  SMLC Postgraduate Bursaries 2013-14 Applications invited by University of Leeds, UK

## Engineering_Updates

Opportunity to study at University of Leeds, one of the top leading universities in UK invites application for SMLC Postgraduate Bursaries 2013-14. The School of Modern Languages and Cultures, comprising the following disciplines and centres - Arabic and Middle Eastern Studies, Centre for Translation Studies, Centre for World Cinemas, East Asian & South East Asian, Studies French and Francophone Studies, German, Russian and Slavonic Studies, Intercultural Studies Italian Studies, Linguistics and Phonetics, Spanish, Portuguese and Latin American Studies is offering bursaries  for students undertaking taught and research M.As and Ph.D programs, full-time and part-time, starting in September/October 2013.

*Important Dates:
*
Application deadline: Friday, June 07, 2013.

*Eligibility Criteria:*
Both Home/EU and international students are eligible to apply.Applications will be considered on academic merit alone.
*How to Apply:
*
Candidates must apply for M.A by Research or Ph.D study within the School.

To apply online see: www.leeds.ac.uk/students/apply research.htm.

*Scholarship Details:
*
In 2013-14, part-fee bursaries at UK/EU fee levels may be awarded to individual applicants at the discretion of the Scholarships committee.





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by University of Oslo, Norway ISS Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster Applications invited for MBA Regional Scholarships 2013 by Lancaster University, UK Applications invited for PG Scholarship 2013 by University of Twente, Netherlands University of Kent, UK Invites Applications for Postgraduate Scholarships 2013

----------

